# 4 Month old GSD TONS of questions



## sdeboer90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, my name is Stephanie, 

My Fiance and I just got our 4 month old GSD, Nino almost a week ago. This is the first GSD for both of us and first time training a dog for me. So we have TONS of questions...
First question;
I have a 4 yr old son whom Nino keeps trying to push over, stop from going places in our house, nipping at, and jumping all over, is there a reason for this behavior? How do I stop or correct this behavior??

The lady I got Nino from kept him isolated in a house and a back yard for his entire life, never took him for walks and never got him familiar with people. If he sees a person he doesn't know, he will bark and bark at them but SOME of them it takes him 20 min to get aquatinted with them to let them pet him, some he will go right to...why is this and is there something I can do to make him not so timid of "strangers"?

His previous owner told us he would eat 2 FULL bowls of food a day...to me it seems like a lot and he isn't eating it all, the first two days he barely ate anything, day by day hes eating more, how much should he really be eating??

He loves to nip at everyone (playfully) how do I get this to stop or calm down?

Last question, I would like to start training him to do things, sit, stay, down, speak, be quiet, etc. how and when should this process of training start?

Sorry for the overload of questions but will somebody pleeeasseee help  Thank you!!

Sincerely, 
Nino, Steve, Stephanie, And little Isaac :hug:


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Most puppies try to jump and nip. This is normal. The best thing to do is say "No" in a firm voice, or when they jump, say "off". You need a command that lets the dog know what they are doing is not acceptable.

Eating. I also have a four month old and he eats twice a day, roughly a cup to a cup and a half per meal. So 2-3 cups a day depending on his mood. Plus treats and what he sneaks out of the other dogs bowls.

The best thing to do is get the puppy into puppy class and you will learn basic commands and everything you need to know.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would look into puppy classes or basic obedience that will help you lay down a foundation to build on.

Puppies play with their mouths and bodies; you need to show him what's acceptable and not acceptable. It helps if you keep the puppy leashed to you with a 6' leash so he has to follow you everywhere and you can keep an eye on him and praise the good behaviours and redirect the bad ones

Most jumping can be corrected by simply ignoring and turning your back on the dog, so the dog learns that jumping gets them nothing. You can also counter condition so teach the sit command and when they start to jump give the command and when they obey give a huge amount of praise, so they learn that doing the sit is a good thing and full of rewards rather than jumping. Because he's jumping on your son and can potentially hurt him without meaning to I would be very firm and consistent on teaching the sit and preventing him from jumping using the leash.

Get lots of toys of different shapes, sizes, and material. Keep a toy with you and when he gets feisty then bring out the toy and praise him when he plays with the toy. Make it a really fun game and use tugs (very gently as he'll be teething soon if not already started) or soft balls you can throw gently and have him chase. 

Make sure he gets lots of physical and mental exercise every day, a tired puppy is a well behaved puppy!


----------



## sdeboer90 (Sep 25, 2013)

What exactly is "mental excersize"?
Every day we take him for a 2 mile walk and if its not too late we play fetch, which he looses out on VERY fast. I swear this little guy has ADD lol and I have found that a tired puppy is a good puppy, he's a very good boy for his age (so I think) and minds us...pretty well for the most part, we have been teaching him to sit when we see strangers.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdeboer90 (Sep 25, 2013)

And he has TONS OF TOYS lol he loves them. From animals to squeekers, bones, balls...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Working his mind, anything that makes him think  Obedience does this, so quick 60 second sessions several times a day are great. Treat balls or puzzles, even fun games like the cup game which is the dog version of the shell game, taking three cups and putting a treat under one and having the dog figure out which cup the treat is under. Hide and seek, tracking fun where you lay a trail of treats and have him hunt for them or even just take a handful of treats and toss them in some higher grass so the puppy has to hunt for them


----------



## sdeboer90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay sounds fantastic I will try all of these things..thank you so much for your advice!!

One more..6 inch leash...I don't really need to do that...he follows my fiance and I around the house and is NEVER more than a foot away from at least one of us at all times...is that a good thing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

sdeboer90 said:


> he's a very good boy for his age (so I think) and minds us...pretty well for the most part, we have been teaching him to sit when we see strangers.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not a big believer in teaching your pup to 'sit' when he sees strangers. You are teaching your dog to react -when he sees a stranger. You want to teach him not to react. A stranger is no threat unless you say it is. 

If you want your pup to sit, teach it to sit. If you want your pup to sit when a stranger comes up to pet, then teach it to sit when a stranger has asked permission to pet your pup. BUT - if you are walking along the sidewalk and Mr. Stanger is walking towards you, you want your pup to ignore - not react - continue walking with you. 

If your pup is focusing on Mr. Stranger, then you want to play focus games with your pup. Teach your pup its fun and wonderful to focus on you. One way is to teach him to 'look' - where he'll look straight into your eyes - and hold the gaze till you release him (puppy! a moment or two!) from the gaze. Therefore, if you are walking down the side walk, and you see pup starting to react (watches stranger) you say, "Look!" and pup breaks focus from Mr. Stranger and looks at you for a treat. You repeat the process while passing Mr. Stranger, throwing a huge party because your pup didn't react to Mr. Stranger.


----------



## sdeboer90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you Lilie, I will try that from now on!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I personally think 2 miles is way too much for a 4 month old puppy. IMHO


----------



## sdeboer90 (Sep 25, 2013)

scarmack said:


> I personally think 2 miles is way too much for a 4 month old puppy. IMHO


When we are done with our walk he is still insisting on playing I was thinking it wadnt enough..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Krautdog (Sep 21, 2013)

Hiya Steph i have a 4 month gsd also but im not a trainer just a gsd lover. Alcide started the nipping and i yell ouch every time and he stopped in a day or two. He also has a jumping on my 2.5 year old son problem i cant seem to solve. Ive ben socializing him since 7 weeks tho. All i can tell you is to take him every where you can but dont force a situation on him if he looks uncomfortable. I bet he comes around after he meet the big world. Th most social breed of dog i have ever mef! Best oc luck with your new love..Hang in there

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

training and age will take care of the nipping. find a trainer.
be consistent with your training and socializing.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

It sounds like your on the right track, you'll get lots of help on this forum! 

Welcome and good for you for asking all those questions!

There is also some pretty good training videos on Youtube, but first and foremost, you should enroll Nino in a training course. You and your finance will learn how to work and train Nino and that is so important, especially with a GSD. They need strong leadership and guidance. 

Good luck and how about some photos?


----------

